# 1934 Norton



## Buckster (Aug 20, 2010)

Browsing an antique shop in Cadiz, KY today, I found this cute little Norton:












The guy had some old bulk film loaders too. One was made of bakelite for sure, which interested me, but the crank was missing.

He had a nice looking Pentacon Praktica too that caught my attention, but the shutter was dead, so I passed. Beyond that, just the usual Kodak brownies and stuff.

Shot these partly to test the Canon 70-200mm f/4L IS USM I bought earlier today in Nashville, TN.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet lil thing! Grats!!!


----------



## Rekd (Aug 21, 2010)

Very cool. Largely unexpected considering I was thinking something along lines of the 2-wheeled version.


----------



## billyy2288 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for your post


----------

